# best thing you've ever bought your kitty?



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

So two years ago I got my kitty the "K&H thermo-heated kitty bed" and it is seriously one of the best things I've ever gotten him. He sleeps in it ALL THE TIME and loves it. I don't live in a cold climate, but it doesn't matter - every night & every day Calyx is in that bed. (and especially since he's lost weight & was sick - he lives it in). A downfall, of course, is that I think he likes it more than the human lap, but I guess I win out cause I can scratch his chin & ears. 

I also have the heated pad, which he sometimes frequents. But the 20 inch bed was the best kitty gift I could have given him.

...unlike the Mondo scratching post, which he still doesn't touch. Instead he uses the $10 cardboard scratcher from Target. Arg.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

According to my cats the best thing I've bought them is Da' Bird.


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

gharrissc, I am cracking up. I just looked it up on Amazon & saw this picture:
http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/ciu/a3/ea/ff9be03ae7a0be7d113be110.L.jpg

followed by endless pictures of cats seemingly flying through the air. Which is more like a bird with this toy - the stick, or the cat?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Same here. He hasn't gotton sick of Da-bird yet (cross finger).


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I think they both are like toys,lol.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

The best thing I have every bought for Artie is: my bed! :kittyball


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Although I didn't technically buy it (I won it in a raffle at a shelter fundraiser), in terms of hours spent, my girls vote for their cat tree...


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Cat condo. It's one of the few things I bought them that they actually use.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The round toy with the ball on it. They just love it. All of them. However, I just got a little scratch post with a perch and a cubby hole and Nyska adores it. She is always sleeping or watching the world go by from the perch. Now I wished I had gotten a taller one.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hard to say... I mean, a ball of paper can be pretty entertaining to them, or that catnip in the front garden that volunteered on its own that I didn't remove. 

Blacky especially doesn't care for toys, and she's totally independent. Outside of catnip, she doesn't care for anything we give her.

Blaze loves the laser pointer, so I can say that was the best purchase there.

Jasper is obsessed with this mouse. The purple bodied/green tail one, it has a bell inside it. He'll play fetch with it for ages at a time.


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

a new paper bag everyother day from the grac.store.bella is too funny,.in,,under, out,on top.she crouches down like she is stalking it and pounces!too cute


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

My tv!! He will sit and watch it for hours and as soon as a cat come on he jumps up right to the screen! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Cat Dancer Original Action Cat Toy at PETCO

This cat dancer is the best toy I've bought. Ivan and Katerina love it and play with it together on the floor. One chasing one end, the other chasing the other. When I put it up on the table to save for me to play with them, they get up on the table and get it down to play with it without me. I can always distract them by tossing it out on the floor. They instantly stop whatever they are doing wrong and go after it.:lol:

Mylita


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Two: a four foot tall cat tree; loves it. 
And the box that a part came in from a central air conditioning unit. That box is the only wothwhile thing I got out of the ac unit--didn't fix the cooling issue.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The best thing I ever bought for Cleo - the twinz!!!! She's a grumpy little loner girl most of the time, but when she runs through the house with them, it makes me so happy! She likes to watch them act like fools, too.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

My cats are pretty active, but for Ziggy it is definitely the Wii. She absolutely goes nuts for it. As soon as she hears it, she is up on the entertainment center waiting to catch the "hand". She also likes my boyfriend's computer desk.

Moosey LOVES cat nip. She has a very slobbery catnip toy that I bought her when we first got her and she carries it around all the time. I bought her a Yeowww and I have to end up taking it away from her because she tries to rip it open. She also likes those little cheap fluffy mice.

They both like the lazer pointer. Moosey will huff and puff because she cant catch it and ziggy will try to climb the walls to get it.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

My cats LOVE anything on a stick that flutters (feathers, fur tail, ribbons). But I think what they love most of all is a simple used sheet off the lint roller. I wad it up and it is just the right weight to bat around the room... When they hear the lint roller, they come running...


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

this bad boy


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking it's whatever I've bought from amazon so they can have the box! I've found that nothing is more alluring to my kitties than a box or a bag. Or anything that resembles them. I couldn't find one of my kitties the other day. Turns out she had fallen asleep inside the mixer cover that I'd put on the counter. 

They have several K&H warming beds and a few cat trees and condos, scratchers, loungers, balls & mice, wand toys, and crinkle tunnels and cubes but none measure up to a box or bed. Haha. 

That all said, in my opinion the best investments I've made in their regard are our litter robots! Awesome! Wonderful! Spectacular invention!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Zerafian said:


> this bad boy


That is awesome. I wish I had room for that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

soccergrl76 said:


> That is awesome. I wish I had room for that.


Its really not that big in terms of width and length, Its like 2'x2' but I think 78" tall.

I really recommend one for anyone in a 1 bedroom apartment. They open up the cats play area so much more. Jumping climbing, good exercise and get wore out so much quicker...in a good way.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

2'x2', is it wobbly? I saw it selling for something like S$165 in Sg.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

snowy said:


> 2'x2', is it wobbly? I saw it selling for something like S$165 in Sg.


If you go to overstock online you can get the same one for $115-120. I think shipping isnt to bad either.

I bought a couple 25lb lifting plates to set on the bottom. I mean when two 15lb+ cats jump on it, it wobbles a little but not to an unsafe level.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I watched craigslist for a long time and found a heavy duty tall tree with house on the bottom etc. and ended up getting it for $45. You need a way to move it but it helps when a lot of chasing it going on. When they jump with force it wiggles a tiny bit and it is heavy!


----------



## Amy83 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a fairly small apartment (though I've lived in smaller), I have a cat tree that takes up half a small room and is probably about 7ft tall and 3 feet wide, and another almost 5 ft tall, and a few shelves to get up to higher spots (like the stand up closet that has a giant cat bed!). considering 4 cats in this space, I'd say that was my best investment for the whole lot of 'em


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

A cat mobile called a Tiger Toy. It is a kinetic toy that encourages cats to chase and try and catch the artifical mouse at the end of the toy.

I haven't seen them for sale for many years. I keep refurbishing the one I got back in the 1980s.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It wasn't something I bought but something I made. I had a hideous fake fur coat, so I tore it all apart and used the fur to sew small 2 cuddle beds for our little 5 pound Missy. Most cat beds are too big to really get cozy inside for her. The beds are quite popular - more popular than the store bought ones and yesterday I found 13 pound Maddie all squished up inside one of them!!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Cat tree here. I was so scared that it was going to be a waste of alot of money, but they love it. I'm about to buy a second one.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

This cat tree

Amazon.com: Armarkat B5701 57-Inch Cat Tree, Ivory: Pet Supplies

My cats are always on it. By far the best money I have ever spent on them!!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Shan, I have the exact same house  the tray on top is getting smaller and smaller as my cat gets bigger, but both the cats love this tree house


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

marie73 said:


> The best thing I ever bought for Cleo - the twinz!!!! She's a grumpy little loner girl most of the time, but when she runs through the house with them, it makes me so happy! She likes to watch them act like fools, too.


I agree  the best thing I "bought" Cuddles, was his brother Simba


----------



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

*A Luxury Scratching Plank!*

I refer you to this post. Though I technically didn't purchase it, I would have had my friend not intervened.

And Mister Pookie-Bear loves it!


----------



## LCSP (Dec 31, 2012)

We currently have two strips of brown butcher paper, each about 15-20 feet long, spread over the living room floor (was used for packaging). At the moment they are crumpled and entertwined. My kitten rolls up in them, uses them as a slippy slide, hides her other toys them...there is a constant sound of rustling paper coming from that room. I'll fold them up for a few days and bring them back out and it's like a whole new game.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

In this order:

1.) Maisie - technically no money changed hands for him, but adopting him was extremely good for Zephyr as well as for him

2.) A Da Bird

3.) Water fountain

4.) My computer - what, I thought I was buying that for _me_? But things move on the screen, Mom!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I have this exact cat tree, too. Josie loves it! 

And not really for her, more for me, but I am so glad I bought the Litter Locker II. It is one of my best cat-related purchases.





shan841 said:


> This cat tree
> 
> Amazon.com: Armarkat B5701 57-Inch Cat Tree, Ivory: Pet Supplies
> 
> My cats are always on it. By far the best money I have ever spent on them!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Fleece blankets - when they were newly-adopted from the streets in the winter, it's the first thing that taught them what 'warm and safe' is. (They already knew 'full belly' and 'yummy' from the feeding station).

Apart from that, I've bought them many things, some of them expensive, but those never made a big difference to them. Their favorite toys are things they captured from me on my way to throw them in the garbage bin, mostly things I cut off my clothes because they bother me, such as ribbons, strings with buttons on an end, pompons from my slippers, etc. I don't buy toys anymore, seeing as they love to play with the other end of the toy (the hanger instead of the expensive mouse hanging from it, and so on).


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably the cat trees / cat condos - I have 4 large ones because we have an amazing local guy who is retired and makes cat furniture in his spare time. It is not too expensive and really good quality. So the cats have lots to play on, good window perches to watch out of, high ground and with fostering kitties we have a couple for the foster room if they aren't comfortable leaving the one room. It really helps fosters learn where to scratch as I find lots of them want to scratch on my nice furniture! 

For toys, Orion absolutely loves this laser toy that when a cat moves it the laser comes on and it bobs back and forth across the floor. So it's a laser that kitties can operate while we are away.


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

I've only had Chloe for about a week and a half now so I'm still trying to sort out what she likes and doesn't like. 

My friend gave me a package of little foamy soccer looking balls claiming they were her favorite things. And sure enough she loves them! I have to find out where she got them so I can get more when these ones die/disappear. I've looked when out and about but haven't seen them. 

I picked up a little hedgehog that you stuff catnip into the belly of. She goes BERZERK for it. Between the balls and the hedgehog she keeps herself well entertained. 

She's also got a few scratchers:

-regular scratching post: it doesn't seem like she bothers with it
-S shaped scratcher: I wasn't sure if she was using it but when I found it moved half way across the floor this morning I think it is safe to say she likes it
-tree house: its maybe 2 feet wide and a bit over 3 feet high (I don't have much space so can't go much bigger, and it was only $20 so I couldn't say no) I don't know that she uses the cubby in it, but I hear her batting around the hangy balls that hang off it, so if nothing else its another toy for her entertainment

and since I got the scratchers she seems to be less interested with scratching my furniture.

But so far the best things for her are those little balls and the hedgehog. She loves both and I love watching her play with them.


----------

